# interview the person below you.....



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep, i'm gonna say it...

It's shit.

:lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I really dont understand?

its an OFF topic thread- if all people are interested in is just talking about TTs then there are two options

1) stay away from off topic

2) don't have an off topic section where you can talk about other things

I don't know why people feel the need to express opinion on something which Is so 
negative

if you dont like the game simply don't look in the tread!? is not hard

why are people on this forum
against fun?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

It started off as fun and some of the posts were very funny, but it's becoming full of inuendo and smut :? Just like the 3 word story did. I'm not against anyone having fun, but there are specialized sites for that kind of thing :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

SteviedTT said:


> It started off as fun and some of the posts were very funny, but it's becoming full of inuendo and smut :? Just like the 3 word story did. I'm not against anyone having fun, but there are specialized sites for that kind of thing :roll:


Oh for heavens sake, calm down, it's only a sodding game. Hardly any filth in it or bad language to carry on about. Hardly a crisis!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

It's inane drivel by the sexually frustrated and makes the site look dumb.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

On every forum, there will always be a small group of people who lost interest in the main subject long ago, and now just want to sit in a chat room all night, socialising.

Forums are supposed to be a user generated archive of information on a subject... If a thread only serves as an ongoing conversation, with no historical value (would you start from the beginning to read the 3 word story??) then it should be in a chat room, not taking up space on a forum.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I disagree. Forums are places for people with similar interested to converse. If it was merely a way of recording information on a subject then a Wiki would be more appropriate.

Although I do agree that this sort of thing would be better off placed in a chat room - but this site & community doesn't offer that and I can't see most of the people on here figuring out how to get onto freenode.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> Forums are places for people with similar interested to converse.
> 
> ...
> 
> Although I do agree that this sort of thing would be better off placed in a chat room


So which is it??


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Chat in an ideal world - but in the absence of this site providing this functionality, I don't see any alternative to what's happening. We need "mibbit" built in.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Surely that's what the off topic section is for? And the flame room for baiting apple fanboys :wink:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

JNmercury00 said:


> And the flame room for baiting apple fanboys :wink:


Hey stop that now!!

Sent from my iPad via my iPhone 4


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I spotted this thread earlier today after a week off the forum, I noticed it was at 32 pages and thought I ought to have a look and see what it was all about - I got to halfway down the 1st page and that was it 

Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought I had to ask my f buddy a question!!!! :? seems i was wrong.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck me. When did your heads suddenly become rooted up your own backsides? 

A forum is a community. A good one offers much and delivers more. Much like this one. It provides an 'Off Topic' section specifically for anything non TT related, (hence the title Sherlock!).

If you don't like that particular thread then don't fucking read it. Simples.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> Fuck me. When did your heads suddenly become rooted up your own backsides?
> 
> A forum is a community. A good one offers much and delivers more. Much like this one. It provides an 'Off Topic' section specifically for anything non TT related, (hence the title Sherlock!).
> 
> If you don't like that particular thread then don't fucking read it. Simples.


You make a good point, but surely by the same token the forum offers the opportunity to give opinion on other sections of the forum, whether the opinion be positive or negative?

Charlie


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

It's just a post count bumper for the bored really, but it's very lame.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

well lets face it... my posts would be zero if not


----------

